# ACS Software Engineer Roles



## prasan1987 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi, 
I am trying to Apply for PR. I have a 5.4 yrs of experience in IT and i come under Software Engineer Role.
Now i have to mention all my roles and responsibilities for the ACS Assessment. 
I saw the ANZCO CODE and they have given some "*task include*".

I am just confused how to fill in the Roles and responsibilities. 
Can any one guide me on this.

I have written few points. Will this format do or do i have to change the approach in writing the roles and responsibilities

• Determines operational feasibility by evaluating analysis, problem definition, requirements, solution development, and proposed solutions.

• Documents and demonstrates solutions by developing documentation, flowcharts, layouts, diagrams, charts, code comments and clear code.

• Analysis, design and development of new programs and current programs, and making recommendations which yield a more bug free product.

• coordinate and evaluate the development of software applications to meet business needs


----------



## gigs1981 (Sep 6, 2013)

can someone post her the ACS Application programmer/ developer Programmer roles.

any help would really really be appreciated.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi gigs1981, 

the simplest way to do this is to take the Developer tasks/responsibilities list, rewrite the points and add something specific (e.g. product or domain, programming language etc.) to your post. For example, I merged these two points:


> testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification
> writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards


and wrote:


> "Design, implement and evaluate <FEATURE1>, <MODULEA>, <FEATURE2> as software components in <PRODUCTX> in adherence to our testing protocols, development guidelines and quality standards."


It's important that the "buzz words" are in there as well (for DIAC), but basically you should just write what you actually DO in your job .

Good luck,
Monika


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

thnks for the info mates


----------

